# Pvc Bunk Ladder



## krbailey3

I am looking for plans to make a PVC bunk ladder for my 21rs. Any help would be much appreciated. Also ideas on anchoring for the ladder would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## kmsjs

I copied the idea from another Outbacker here, and it works great. I attached to the outside wall of the bathroom, with some home made hinges made out of 1 1/2 inch PVC pipe. I did this so I could swing it out of the way and get bins that are stored under the bottom bunk. We store the kids clothes in bins under the botttom bunk, and now my son climbs out of bed using the ladder, then swings it away, and pulls out his bin and gets dressed. It works really well. I have some super velcro on the non-hinged leg of the ladder and the top bunk. This holds it in place so you can climb it. I'm at work, so I can't post pictures, but do a search for PVC ladder, and you should find some other member's pictures. I can give you measurements if you want, since the OB is parked in my driveway.


----------



## kmsjs

I just noticed your other post. I will make some measurements when I get home.


----------



## kmsjs

Sorry it took so long to respond, I got caught up in other things. I used 1" PVC for the ladder. The rungs are 12" wide, and the spacing is 10" between each. This has the ladder standing straight up and down, not at an angle. I wanted mine straight, because I made hinges out of 1 1/2" PVC and attacted it to the bathroom wall, so that it is permanetly attached, but swings out of the way. If you wanted a little angle on it, make the spacing 11 inches or maybe 12. Dry fit everything together and put it next to the bunk. If you like it, glue it. If not, cut some more off of each pipe, and try again. I ended up cutting more off after I dry fitted it, and put it next to the bunk. This ladder works great for us, and actually looks pretty good. Use Acetone or paint thinner on the pipe to remove the pipe writing that is on it. The ladder bows a little under my weight, but does not move at all when my kids use it. Oh, add rubber feet to the bottom so it won't slide when the kids climb on it. I used the ones that go on the end of crutches and stuff. A 2 pack at HomeDepot was $1.50.


----------



## Mike brady

do you have any picture of this? Like to see how it swings


----------



## kmsjs

I know this is way to late to post, and I am not good with posting pictures, so I will try to describe what I did. I used 1 1/2" pvc pipe. The 1" pipe will fit inside of this, with a little sway. I cut about a 4" piece, I cut partway through 1 inch from each end. I cut this so it was a circle attached at one point. I heated these "ends" with a heat gun to straighten them out. Once these were straight, I used them as flanges to screw to the wall in the Outback. The 2" section of pipe remaing has the ladder running through it. With the "flanges" screwed to the wall, the ladder will swivel out of the way, so we can get to the stuff under the bottom bunk. I would attempt pictures, but the Outback is now in storage.


----------

